# EI vs ADA



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm looking through the ADA catalog at all of the pictures of aquariums full of lush growth. Each picture also lists some of the tank parameters and for each one the NO3 is <1mg/L and if I'm correct 1 mg/L equals 1 ppm. The section on ADA ferts says that in a planted tank nitrogen and phosphorous are generated in excessive amounts and potassium and traces are usually lacking and need to be added. So I'm sure you know where I'm headed with this. Do we need to be adding NO3 or is it just potassium that's needed? I'd really like to know what you all think about this and any experience anyone has. It seems both methods yield successful results.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It all depends on your tank, if it's low tech then you dose less than recommended, sometimes you don't even need to dose and vice versa.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Both systems have pros and cons.

Plants do need elements to grow, there is no way around it. The difference is in the delivery systems.

ADA uses a substrate working as a "sponge", taking elements from water column and storing them for the plant's roots. This process cleans the water while supplies the plant's needs. Unfortunately, this is difficult to control, it does require water changes and the substrates don't last for ever. 

EI uses rough amounts of most of the elements added to the water column and doesn't rely on substrate in terms of some nutrients. A system that usually works with every substrate and is relatively easy to restore and modify. Unfortunately, it may create toxic concentrations and water changes are crucial.


----------

